# New preorder up for all the Tau-philes



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/shadowsun.html

This looks to be what the Tauists have been looking for after the disappointing Fire Caste.

Already grabbed ebook preorder.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I actually think ill get this, quite like the Tau as they remind me a bit of Macross with their Mechs.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I think the current crop of tau aligned books have been quite lacking, as they nearly always have been the opposing force. Pretty much only recalling the videogame tiein Fire Warrior book as being primarilly from Tau pov.

So a proper book from Tau view should help a lot to flesh them out, just like the Path books did for Eldar and Druchii.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Some thoughts on this novel are already on the bolthole.

http://thebolthole.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=2602

Let me sum it up. They are far from good.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Erf, thats not encouraging to see.


----------



## CosmicVoid (Mar 4, 2013)

My copy of Fire Caste just arrived, will probably start it tomorrow and I'll be picking this up as well; really like the Tau and I'm glad they're getting some more coverage in terms of fiction. Reception of both of them doesn't seem to be that good but so far there only seems to be a few people who have actually read them so I'm still optimistic that they'll be okayy, always like to make up my own mind about a book rather than judge them on other people's views!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

It would seem really nailing a Tau novel is no easy task.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

I really like this format, harback, nice cover even if the price is high according the few pages (~120).
I'll pick it up, for sure.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Brother Subtle said:


> It would seem really nailing a Tau novel is no easy task.


Well, it has been forever since I read "Courage and Honour" by Graham Mcneill, but I remember it leaving an awesome impression on me with his battles of Ultramarines versus the Tau Empire.

I have read people on here trashing the last three novels of his Ultramarine series, and I might feel the same if I read them again today. But I feel like this novel properly showed the military precision and dedication to _The Greater Good_ that we all expect the Tau Empire to have.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Just finished it; I found it a much better read about the Tau unlike Fire Caste. Makes me want to read more about them and their culture as you really get into their heads and their motivations.


----------

